# looking to buy boxes but?



## thinsack1 (Feb 15, 2011)

might be getting into finishing again possible work ahead. Anyway i've only ever finished with trowels, etc. looking into boxes and such like a drywall master kit from allwall. Question is not having knowledge of these is this something quick to learn to use and adjustment sounds rough to do with no knowledge of these tools. wondering if its worth the gamble with not alot of work. but sure looks to save alot of time.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If your doing taping full time ,then you can't go wrong ,especially with new construction .H.O.'s can get too b1tchy if you get things done too fast .Thats how big of difference in speed they make .imo


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

box the boxes there money in the bank...i got tapetech power assist works awsome for me 12 and 10 inch.heres an example i coated this lid today in 20min tops and that was being pushed around on scaffold on a 12'6"lid.you couldent do that by hand .automatic tools are a must now adays .every body wants stuff faster cheeper neeter.automatic tools do a great job quality wise and speed dispite what the" haters say" Its all in how you run the tools


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> box the boxes there money in the bank...i got tapetech power assist works awsome for me 12 and 10 inch.heres an example i coated this lid today in 20min tops and that was being pushed around on scaffold on a 12'6"lid.you couldent do that by hand .automatic tools are a must now adays .every body wants stuff faster cheeper neeter.automatic tools do a great job quality wise and speed dispite what the" haters say" Its all in how you run the tools


What exactly is the power assist with the tapetech power assist boxes ,what did they do to the design to give it that title
just wondering:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

what it is is 2 springs that go to the box lid and to the wheels on the box and the wheels have a hindge point like a axle with notches when the back wheels get pressure on then the gate opens and the springs pull the lid shut forcing out mud.here buck i ran out to my garage and took this pic:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Look 2buck, he's got a mudrunner too !!!!!:jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

and a banjo, a few other goodies pokin out there


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> what it is is 2 springs that go to the box lid and to the wheels on the box and the wheels have a hindge point like a axle with notches when the back wheels get pressure on then the gate opens and the springs pull the lid shut forcing out mud.here buck i ran out to my garage and took this pic:thumbsup:


thank you very much ,that was a very fast response ,I got to get me a camera 
And yes captain I seen the mud runner too ,So how do you like your mud runner smisner50s


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I love that thing...once I figured out the right mud mix.man can I blast through inside corners.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I love that thing...once I figured out the right mud mix.man can I blast through inside corners.


Same here, love it, I rate it as important as my taper now, Great on inside corners, So easy, Not bad for a flat mudhead and negitave detail trims as well. Could use it for externals and a mud head but happy with the can ams for that.


----------



## thinsack1 (Feb 15, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> box the boxes there money in the bank...i got tapetech power assist works awsome for me 12 and 10 inch.heres an example i coated this lid today in 20min tops and that was being pushed around on scaffold on a 12'6"lid.you couldent do that by hand .automatic tools are a must now adays .every body wants stuff faster cheeper neeter.automatic tools do a great job quality wise and speed dispite what the" haters say" Its all in how you run the tools


the drywall master kit i'm looking at has alot of different handle options, not having used these before i have no idea what the difference is or what to get? seems to be alot of 9' ceilings around here not sure if that makes a diff. either

thanks guys for the replys there is alot of reading to do on this awesome site, just sometimes is overwhelming with different opions. 
it would be cool if there was a sticky at the top for a chart on here for rating tools and mud for individual tool/brand which everyone likes here.
anyway this site is cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If your doing taping full time ,then you can't go wrong ,especially with new construction .H.O.'s can get too b1tchy if you get things done too fast .Thats how big of difference in speed they make .imo


How long did it take to get those tools set up?What about the cleanup??I've seen guys spend 45 minutes cleaning those tools @ the end of the day.You have to add all that into that 20minutes to coat those flats.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Flat Boxes*



thinsack1 said:


> might be getting into finishing again possible work ahead. Anyway i've only ever finished with trowels, etc. looking into boxes and such like a drywall master kit from allwall. Question is not having knowledge of these is this something quick to learn to use and adjustment sounds rough to do with no knowledge of these tools. wondering if its worth the gamble with not alot of work. but sure looks to save alot of time.


Flat boxes are very well proven and among the easiest of automatic taping tool to learn and use effectively. Full range of choices may be viewed at http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes

Also available are detailed setup and use instructions as well as outstanding technical support knowledge which will help you get working easier and sooner!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> How long did it take to get those tools set up?What about the cleanup??I've seen guys spend 45 minutes cleaning those tools @ the end of the day.You have to add all that into that 20minutes to coat those flats.


So your saying in this thread here http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/how-can-you-not-love-going-work-everyday-1129/ that you did this by hand,looks like box work to me .And if you are doing it by hand ,then it looks like your putting too much effort into making it look like box work .Plus you use mesh then regular mud 
As for maintenance/cleaning ,A car/truck has more maintenance Involved than boxes ,so I guess you don't own one of those either .Boxes have very little maintenance .Changing the blade is the biggest task ,which takes 3 minutes .
As for cleaning I will agree that new owners of them go overboard on cleaning them.To some it is a major purchase ,just like a car .and like a new car their over cleaning and admiring them .But once the novelty wears off .I find most guys I know give them a quick scrub and a few pumps under a bucket of water ,2 minutes top in cleaning .It's how you store them after that ,which makes the difference .I just keep them in a damp tool box .


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Why would I want our work to look like box work? I'm sorry you think we take to long keeping our work neat & tight,we take pride in our work.:thumbsup: Keep it neat & flat,What more could I ask for.
Comparing maintenance of boxes to maintenance of our vehicle is a little off kilter,No? No comparison IMO


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Why would I want our work to look like box work? I'm sorry you think we take to long keeping our work neat & tight,we take pride in our work.:thumbsup: Keep it neat & flat,What more could I ask for.
> Comparing maintenance of boxes to maintenance of our vehicle is a little off kilter,No? No comparison IMO


Well. ftd. It seems like you have had a bad experiance with automatic tools there not evil like you make it sceem.maby you worked with bad auto tools runners.the they run truer.faster.cleaner.and when time is money to me its a no brainer.maby you are the best hand finisher in the world..but go to a 50000plus sqft drywall job with hand tools only and see who wins the bid.and makes bank...all im saying is automatic tools are good.not bad:thumbup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

All I said,is it takes time to clean the tools & you guys blow it all outta proportion,it figures..:whistling2:
Never said we were the best hand finishers in the world.I don't need to compete with tools, cause they are frowned upon in the Custom homes we do(8,000sqft.)They are good for commercial work, were speed is needed & quality is not. I don't blame anyone for using them there.Carry on.


----------



## thinsack1 (Feb 15, 2011)

didn't mean to create an argument
but ah any comments on the different handle questions i had


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thinsack1 said:


> didn't mean to create an argument
> but ah any comments on the different handle questions i had


you didn't start a argument,this is where everyone comes to when their wife's piss them off :jester:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I just purchased this set and I am more than happy with them. This set was priced better than any that I could find. As far as quality, I wouldn't ask for any better.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/S...-Finishing-Set


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I just purchased this set and I am more than happy with them. This set was priced better than any that I could find. As far as quality, I wouldn't ask for any better.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/S...-Finishing-Set


 Good choice


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I just purchased this set and I am more than happy with them. This set was priced better than any that I could find. As far as quality, I wouldn't ask for any better.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/S...-Finishing-Set


so how are you liking that set .getting used to them


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> so how are you liking that set .getting used to them


I love them. I had no problems with getting the boxes set to perfection. I had a few problems with running the angles because of framing issues. A corner that isn't a perfect 90 isn't ideal for the angle head.

The guy's at Drywall Master give the best customer service that I have ever experienced. Any future purchases will definately be of their brand.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Handle choices*



thinsack1 said:


> didn't mean to create an argument
> but ah any comments on the different handle questions i had


Individual handles are available to reach anywhere from low reach work to ceilings 10' to 11' high. If you choose an adjustable box handle, it can accomplish the same adjustments as 3 regular fixed handles, for less than the cost of two fixed handles.
For fixed handles, a 42" and 54" could work well for your description of working heights http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/DrywallMaster-Flat-Box-Handle
A nice adjustable that fits any major brand flat box http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/Blue-Line-Extendable-Flat-Box-Handle


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Automatic tools- perspective*



Final touch drywall said:


> All I said,is it takes time to clean the tools & you guys blow it all outta proportion,it figures..:whistling2:
> Never said we were the best hand finishers in the world.I don't need to compete with tools, cause they are frowned upon in the Custom homes we do(8,000sqft.)They are good for commercial work, were speed is needed & quality is not. I don't blame anyone for using them there.Carry on.


I learned the drywall finishing trade with automatic tools a little over 33 years ago and was routinely working on multi-million $$ custom homes with level 5 smooth finish long before I even learned there were still people doing the work by hand.
It has more to do with the skill of the operator than the equipment choice.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

TheToolDr said:


> I learned the drywall finishing trade with automatic tools a little over 33 years ago and was routinely working on multi-million $$ custom homes with level 5 smooth finish long before I even learned there were still people doing the work by hand.
> It has more to do with the skill of the operator than the equipment choice.


Amen..thats what im saying.it all about skill level


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> what it is is 2 springs that go to the box lid and to the wheels on the box and the wheels have a hindge point like a axle with notches when the back wheels get pressure on then the gate opens and the springs pull the lid shut forcing out mud.here buck i ran out to my garage and took this pic:thumbsup:


 Hey lad i c u have beadboxers on that power assist box!
How do they work doing beads? U wont have 2 push on the box much as with a normal 1 so does it still F**k up the nose of the bead? I have tried boxin beads but no thanks i was just wondering if they help!!:thumbsup:


----------

